# Picoboo to battery powered props



## Ken1117 (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm looking for information on how to hook up Spirit battery powered props to a Picoboo. I've figured out how to hook up 110 AC things, but not AA battery powered props. I don't have a lot of electrical experience, so a complete explanation would be appreciated.


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

does it have a try me button or other button that activates it? If so just use the relay as a switch like you would with 120v ac.


----------



## Ken1117 (Oct 19, 2013)

Yes it does and it works perfectly. Thanks a lot.


----------



## bert1913 (Dec 7, 2010)

when i first started buying props i threw away the try me buttons. i found these to replace them: http://www.pololu.com/product/1116/


----------

